# Another $300K for anti-wolf group in Utah



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Anti-wolf group wants a second $300,000 payment.

http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/news/55974 ... h.html.csp

Who is the anti-wolf group? SFW? Big Game Forever? State of Utah?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Don Peay. No accountability for any of the money. He could use it for anything. It's a joke.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I'll get rid of all the wolves in Utah for $300,000. There...I'm done...where's my money?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That is a well-written article looking at all angles of the issue truly allowing the reader to draw their own conclusions as they criticize the majority party. Too bad they don't use the same methods when looking at the other party on a national scale. No wonder so many of these media outlets are going under. I do agree with their questioning this move, isn't that media is supposed to do?


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

I remember a about 10 years ago sitting in a roundtable discussion sponsored by the DWR to help adopt a policy concerning wolf reintroduction into Utah. All stakeholders were very well represented. There were ranchers, wildlife enthusiasts, DWR personnel, hunters, educators, etc. Out of this and other similar meetings around the State the DWR came up with a very well developed and researched plan that I thought had the interests of everyone involved met.

This is another sad example of a few politicians being bought by special interest groups. The sad thing is that it usurps the policy that was created because someone that didn't agree with the policy and had some money to buy a politician. The other sad thing is that people in the State keep voting for these politicians that are essentially prostituting their office.


----------

